# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  ψαχνω.......

## atr0x

θελω ενα προγραμμα για να μιλαω real-time στο μικρο τοπικο δικτυο που εχω με τον συγκατοικό μου! μπορει καποιος να μου προτείνει καποιο,γιατι δεν ξερω?

----------


## fatsoulas

Teamspeak

----------


## atr0x

kapoio allo xereis?

----------


## pantdimi

πες μας γιατι σε χαλαει αυτο το προγραμμα να δουμε τι αλλο υπάρχει  ::

----------


## bosss

skype, netmeeting για τοπικο δίκτυο και μη .....

----------


## atr0x

δεν είναι οτι με χαλάει, απλως ήθελα να βρω και καποιο αλλο για να το συγκρίνω! that's all folks....



ευχαριστώ παντως.

----------


## GeorgeKatz

conf.exe  ::

----------


## Coursaros

teamspeak πολυ ευχρηστο προγραμματακι

----------


## costas43gr

p2pv11-1 καλεις με την ip του αλλου, μικρο και ευχρηστο...Αν θες δωσε μου email να στο στειλω. (684kb)

----------


## pasific

> p2pv11-1 καλεις με την ip του αλλου, μικρο και ευχρηστο...Αν θες δωσε μου email να στο στειλω. (684kb)


αυτο αν δεν ηστε στην ιδια ομαδα εργασιας δουλευει

----------


## nikolas_350

picophone. Μικρό, λιτό, free χωρίς την ανάγκη server.
http://www.vitez.it/picophone/

----------


## Dreamweaver

teamspeak ωρεεεε

----------

